
Apply HN – HireFemale - chris2chris
Job portal for women job seekers.<p>Problem: Where are the women job seekers?<p>Solution: Take the struggle out of searching for female candidates with the right skill set.<p>4 team members: 2 software developers, 1 QA engineer, and 1 business developer&#x2F;designer&#x2F;junior developer
======
omarchowdhury
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_discrimination_law_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_discrimination_law_in_the_United_States)

Under Federal law, employers generally cannot discriminate against employees
on the basis of: Sex.

~~~
supercoder
There are a lot of companies trying to fill female quotas these days though

~~~
striking
Right, but doesn't this explicitly discriminate? Sure, it'd be very
convenient, but that doesn't mean it's legal.

~~~
wodenokoto
Neither is Uber or AirBnB, but they somehow managed to get around hotel and
taxi laws.

------
chris2chris
[http://www.hirefemale.com/](http://www.hirefemale.com/)

------
helen842000
Are there any women in your team?

~~~
chris2chris
All female A+ team.

------
throweway
Chicken and egg

~~~
chris2chris
Yes. Women job seekers and job providers. We'll work with both. Thanks.

